# New to this and needing reassurance....



## Bifster (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi there

I'm 33 and have been TTC for 3 and a bit years. Been through the NHS sheep dip of hysteroscopy and laporoscopy and DH (also 33) had all his bits tested too.  His sperm has poor motility and morphology but not disasterous we're told. So technically there is no reason why we can't conceive - but we just haven't. We've been labelled (like so many others I presume) under the banner of unexplained infertility. It makes this all the more frustrating for me as DH has a child from his first marriage - so why can't we manage to have one too? The amount of time I have cried over this....

My NHS PCT doesn't have the funding for IVF so we've had to re-mortgage and release some money to go privately with the Woking Nuffield, Surrey.  7 months on the waiting list (yes even for private!!!) and I have finally just gone through my first ICSI cycle.  I've emotionally and blindly gone through the drugs now with no one in particular to ask about it and how they coped - I've only just found this web site!!!! We had EC on 25th May 06 (we were fortunate to have 7 healthy embryos, 2 of the best were then transferred on the 28th May 06. DH is the best of course but doesn't understand the emotional stress this is putting me through. I can't explain to him in a way he understands (why do men have to be so black & white?) the tears, mood swings, headaches and now that torture of a two week wait I'm in now before a pregnancy test on Monday 12th June. I wonder about tweedle dum and tweedle dee who have been transferred in to me whether they are still alive, and if not, why hasn't my body bled of something to 'get rid' of them. I'm just confused and worried I suppose.

I suppose my question is, its a week and a half since ET and the nurses at the clinic said I may feel nauseous (not really) and pre-menstrual (not yet) and both are normal. I actually feel nothing - is this normal ? has anyone else who has ultimately had a successful pregnancy from IVF 'felt nothing' in their 2WW? My mind is playing tricks on me. My only feeling as such is i'm having quite a few headaches but from reading other postings it seems this is normal from Cyclogest (which I'm on 2 x 400mg per day).

I would love to hear from anyone with your experiences, and thank you.

Bifster


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Bifster

Welcome to Fertility friends

I am sure u will find lots of support here

Wishing u well and sending lots of positive vibes

Heres a link to the  board (ladies in waiting)

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,27.0.html

also there is an IVF Thread for your clinic heres the link to the thread

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59477.0.html

Wishing u a  in the very near future 

Love Emilyxx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Bifster
at least you have found us now.  Infertility and IVF are very confusing, worrying, emotional and generally a whole rollercoaster of feelings.  Try not to track symptoms in your 2ww honey, different people experience all sorts of different things or nothing at all.  I felt completely different at each stage of my 3 cycles, down regging,stimming and 2wwing all varied wildly from the last.  So try not to read anything into it.  But I will tell you that I felt very little in my last cycle, the one in which I conceived.  So yes it is possible to feel nothing and have achieved everything you wish for!

Take care,
and good luck!

Claire x


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi bifster

I cant give you any advice as far as symptoms go as my last cylcle didnt get as far as et, but i just wanted to wish you all the very best and sincerely hope you get your bfp.

Love Danni x x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi bifster

I can't give you any advice about your 2WW hun, cos I haven't even started tx yet!!  But, I can welcome you to FF!!!  I can sympathise with your husband issue, men don't think like us it's true and they don't really understand us at all (we're a complete mystery to them!) .. I'm going in hospital next week for my lap & dye and I'm pretty nervous, we're really into our motorbikes and last night my dh decided it would be a good time to improve my overtaking skills on my bike??!   As I was getting really stressed whizzing passed all these cars I was thinking, is this REALLY necessary the week before my lap & dye?!   But bless him, he thought he was being helpful!! They've no idea really - it's a shame!! 

Good Luck with your 2WW and hoping you get a  

Take care 

Amanda x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi there and welcome to the site glad u have found us 

Well firstly good luck with the 2ww and hope u get a 

I know sometimes men dont understand how us ladies are feeling but i hope your partner is offering u some support as he may be feeling the strain as well but i dont think men like to show their feelings so much!

Kate xx​


----------



## Bifster (Jun 7, 2006)

Dear Kate, Amanda, Danni, Claire and Emily

Thank you soooo much for all your support and kind words.  I was having a down day today   and a bit tearful until I've just logged on and read your replies  . I now feel so much more positive.  I wish you all the best of luck with your journey too.

Lucy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya lucy glad we could cheer u up thats what we are all here for

Kate xx


----------



## cazandkenny (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi i just join this site about half an hour ago and i want to say my heart goes out to you it must feel terrible and scarey at the same time but be strong honey bee!

Oh and i love your little pic of your kitten, have a look at mine and that will give you a cheeky smile- *your smiling already*, i can tell !


----------



## Bifster (Jun 7, 2006)

Dear Ladies

I just wanted to share my news from this morning - I got    . Thank you Mr Riddle (consultant) for finally getting   to get to the heart of things.  (Had to have ICSI in the end to achieve this).

First scan is booked for 27th June.

Good luck everyone with your d/reg, or stimms - wherever you are at the moment.

  hugs and baby dust to you all

Lucy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hiya lucy congrats wot great news


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow Lucy! 

That's such fantastic news well done and best wishes for a smooth running 9 months!

Congratulations!!!  It gives us all hope!  

Amanda x


----------



## maria684 (May 12, 2006)

Hi Lucy

      

here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy

good luck hun

love Maria xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lucy thats fantastic news 
pop onto the waiting for first scan scan thread  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59550.0.html


~Dizzi~


----------



## Bifster (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your kind words....

I wish you all sack loads of baby dust and keep my fingers crossed that you get   soon.  I've had a long journey to get here, and now another journey begins!

Lucy x


----------

